# And GEICO is .... outta here



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just got eight quotes for new auto insurance as my current is coming up for renewal, and I'm not currently driving.

Geico came in the lowest. This was online. I decided to call the agent and inquire how much a rideshare endorsement would be down the road.

Agent: Are you currently using your car for rideshare?
Me: Like I said in the online quote, NO.
Agent: Have you ever used your car for rideshare?
Me: Yes.

*WARNING BUZZER!!!*

Agent: Sorry. You will need a letter from Uber and Lyft that you are no longer driving.
Me: A letter &^#%? Are you joking? There is no way I am going to get them to give me a letter.
Agent: Sorry. I've red just flagged you application. This call is being recorded. Have a nice day.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Just got eight quotes for new auto insurance as my current is coming up for renewal, and I'm not currently driving.
> 
> Geico came in the lowest. This was online. I decided to call the agent and inquire how much a rideshare endorsement would be down the road.
> 
> ...


lol

Young people will have ZERO idea how wonderfully easy life was in the US up to the 70's.
In the 60's there were no fences around most MAJOR airports. No one ever caused a problem there.
Up until the mid 70's, it was COMMON to see a rifle in the back window of a pickup truck parked at high schools. (In the South)
Young children could safely ride their bikes to other neighborhoods with no worries.
I don't even F'n recognize this damned place anymore.
It's become a cesspool of morons.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Exactly. Which is why I've started to ask folks which era they would prefer to live in other than this one. Every single person I've asked picked a different age than today.

Kirk to Enterprise. Kirk to Enterprise. Beam me up Scotty. This planet [now] sucks.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Exactly. Which is why I've started to ask folks which era they would prefer to live in other than this one. Every single person I've asked picked a different age than today.
> 
> Kirk to Enterprise. Kirk to Enterprise. Beam me up Scotty. This planet [now] sucks.


To be perfectly honest, I'm looking to leave the USA. This place is self destructing and the avg IQ is already in negative territory.
Studies show most Americans are some of the most miserable idiots on the planet.
It's only going to get worse. MUCH worse.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Curious to know exactly how much less was Geico over the next cheapest. If I got a quote that was less than five percent less than my current coverage, I doubt I'd even take the time. Here in CA I believe Progressive is the carrier for Uber, and my current insurance.
Goes without saying though, the cheapest price and best value are often not the same.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NotYetADriver said:


> I'm looking to leave the USA. This place is self destructing and the avg IQ is alrady in negative territory.
> Studies show most Americans are some of the most miserable idiots on the planet.


So tell us, where are you going?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Curious to know exactly how much less was Geico over the next cheapest. If I got a quote that was less than five percent less than my current coverage, I doubt I'd even take the time. Here in CA I believe Progressive is the carrier for Uber, and my current insurance.
> Goes without saying though, the cheapest price and best value are often not the same.


I agree with you. I have had a standing rule for years against ever using Geico on the basis they are a _market_ driven company (all the money goes into commercials and gimmicks) as opposed to a _customer support_ driven company. It's hard to do both.

But one by one I've been whittling down the list of companies that offer the RS endorsement (for a wide variety of reasons) and, Geico came in about $150 lower than the best all round candidate (which does not offer the RS endorsement. So I was getting ready to hold my nose and give it a try for 6mos.

Thankfully I was prevented from making that jump.

(anyone who is with Geico and has had a successful claim than good for you!)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NotYetADriver said:


> lol
> 
> Young people will have ZERO idea how wonderfully easy life was in the US up to the 70's.
> In the 60's there were no fences around most MAJOR airports. No one ever caused a problem there.
> ...


Every outgoing generation says this, though. Back when you were young in the 60's the generations above you said it about your generation. "Damn hippies, damn protests, this didn't happen in my day, young people don't know how easy they have it" etc etc.

And while it's quaint to look back on years gone by through rose-tinted spectacles, ultimately it's fruitless. Even if the memories were accurate, we live in the here and now. There's no point living in the past.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Curious to know exactly how much less was Geico over the next cheapest. If I got a quote that was less than five percent less than my current coverage, I doubt I'd even take the time. Here in CA I believe Progressive is the carrier for Uber, and my current insurance.
> Goes without saying though, the cheapest price and best value are often not the same.


You get what you pay for. I filed suit in county court against Geico last week for misrepresenting my policy's coverage after an accident.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Just got eight quotes for new auto insurance as my current is coming up for renewal, and I'm not currently driving.
> 
> Geico came in the lowest. This was online. I decided to call the agent and inquire how much a rideshare endorsement would be down the road.
> 
> ...


They're jerks to begin with. I had called them to see how they compare, the agent started talking about a commercial policy and kept on pushing so very disrespectfully. Squish the gecko!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> (all the money goes into commercials and gimmicks) as opposed to a _customer support_ driven company.


You didn't want to pay for the production of this masterpiece? You have no appreciation for the fine arts, Sir.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

At least they use better CG now...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

They did you a favor Geico insurance sux.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Exactly. Which is why I've started to ask folks which era they would prefer to live in other than this one. Every single person I've asked picked a different age than today.
> 
> Kirk to Enterprise. Kirk to Enterprise. Beam me up Scotty. This planet [now] sucks.


Of course they chose a different age than today.... your question was what age would you prefer other than today?

What's your point?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Geico sucks! Most disgusting insurance company ever! Anyone who uses Geico feel free to block me now LOL


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> They're jerks to begin with. I had called them to see how they compare, the agent started talking about a commercial policy and kept on pushing so very disrespectfully. Squish the gecko! :biggrin:


Problem for you now is if Geico red flags you that means all insurance company's will know you do ride share. They put you in an insurance data base that all company use.first before giving you info ask company if the have rideshare insurance.. in New York there is only one company that wrire . ride share insurance it's Allstate.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Agent: Sorry. I've red just flagged you application.


No CS rep has ever, ever said this. EVER. Why U lie?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The only good thing about GEICO is the lizard in their ads. And it turns out even the lizard isn't that great. He'll run you over, according to this card I found online:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NotYetADriver said:


> lol
> 
> Young people will have ZERO idea how wonderfully easy life was in the US up to the 70's.
> In the 60's there were no fences around most MAJOR airports. No one ever caused a problem there.
> ...


WE DIDNT HAVE TO BUY INSURANCE IN THE 70'S !

JUST GAS & TIRES.

$100.00 CAR WITH HUGE V -8



Trafficat said:


> The only good thing about GEICO is the lizard in their ads. And it turns out even the lizard isn't that great. He'll run you over, according to this card I found online:
> 
> View attachment 479291


Well
He may not Save you $ on insurance.

But invite him to Lunch !


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Agent: Sorry. You will need a letter from Uber and Lyft that you are no longer driving.
> Me: A letter &^#%? Are you joking? There is no way I am going to get them to give me a letter.
> Agent: Sorry. I've red just flagged you application. This call is being recorded. Have a nice day.


Put yourself in Geico's position.
How many RS drivers do u suspect Lie to them daily?

They're running a For Profit business not a charity


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Geico is rated a mere 2 stars by consumeraffairs.com!
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/insurance/geico.htm?#sort=recent&filter=none
On the other hand, Esurance is 3.5...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

AdAstra said:


> Put yourself in Geico's position.
> How many RS drivers do u suspect Lie to them daily?
> 
> They're running a For Profit business not a charity


I love it when a new member gives an insight as to their I.Q.

I was the one who brought up RS. Not them.
.
.
.

Are you there yet?


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I love it when a new member gives an insight as to their I.Q.
> I was the one who brought up RS. Not them.
> .Are you there yet?


Where I am is a Geico policy holder in good standing
While you'll 4ever be on the outside looking in.

And all's well in the world &#127758;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AdAstra said:


> Where I am is a Geico policy holder in good standing
> While you'll 4ever be on the outside looking in.
> 
> And all's well in the world &#127758;


And as soon as you have your first incident, you'll you'll become part of that outside world, looking in. Don't get too comfy with them


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> And as soon as you have your first incident, you'll you'll become part of that outside world, looking in. Don't get too comfy with them


Had the first and still on the inside, @Lazey77
Geico & USAA treat former & current military men & women well.
Slackers get the boot &#129406;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AdAstra said:


> Had the first and still on the inside, @Lazey77
> Geico & USAA treat former & current military men & women well.
> Slackers get the boot &#129406;


I wouldn't know. After losing everything when I was hit by their at fault insured driver, I'd never give them a second opportunity to prove how disgusting of a company they really are. However, the gentleman and hit me found out when he was dropped after the very first incident he'd ever had with them in more than 20 years


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Figured out the attitude on the newb. AdAstra is Cynthia...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Figured out the attitude on the newb. AdAstra is Cynthia...


See , That just proves Geico is pure evil. How are they going to bring a Cynthia into this world with all the Karen's we already have?&#129318;&#129318;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> See , That just proves Geico is pure evil. How are they going to bring a Cynthia into this world with all the Karen's we already have?&#129318;&#129318;


Snort. Good one.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> *I wouldn't know.*


Agreed ✔


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Geico's website was horrible for me. Could only make a payment and that was it...under their commercial policy site. Then one night I made a payment 5 days early or something and the website got hung up when submitting payment. It didn't show up right away but the next morning the payment was pending. Then a week or two later I received a cancellation notice. Called in and they admitted they could see the payment and had to send it to accounting. A week or two later, they cancelled my insurance for nonpayment. I call in and "accounting" had done nothing. They reinstated the policy but at renewal time they wanted to raise my rate from $105 to $155 a month.
Called progressive and now pay under $95 for rideshare policy and their website is pretty good.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TBone said:


> Geico's website was horrible for me.


That was another thing. My adjuster kept demanding documents. yet their system to upload the documents was only compatible with their internal system. Unless you had that one format to be able to upload, you could not upload documents. They refused to give me an email address, citing company policy. Then they'd flag my claim stating I was being uncooperative!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I have commercial insurance on two vehicles I use for work. I do consulting so I use it to visit clients but I am also an active driver on platforms and also a courier. As someone who also deals with getting quotes for fleet policies for clients and do risk management, I am very keen on the insurance company's game.

I have several other cars on personal insurance with a separate company. I do not use them for work. Every single time I have to call the personal insurance about something, they try and ask me the questions. I object and refuse. They ALWAYS try and read the script about how they need to ask the questions because its to help make sure they are providing me the best coverage. Yea right. I know their game. They are trying to catch me in a lie and I won't play their game. I simply tell them that nothing has changed in regards to the use of my vehicles and anything else in regards to my policy and I do not want to answer the questions. They change their tune real fast if they start to insist and I tell them that they have my very personal information about me, up to and including my full name, address, social security number, drivers license number, a portion of my credit history, and my loss reports. They need to trust me. If they don't trust me, I am want to cancel my policy right now and then I want to speak to your supervisor about questions you are asking me that I did not call about and asked several times I do not want to talk about. It usually continues with a long pause then them dropping it and asking how can they help me.

Remember, YOU are the customer. You pay them. You do not have to put up with them. Never feel because insurance is required by the state and you have a good rate that you can't walk away. I will walk away and stop doing business with anyone that acts like they got me by the balls. This goes the same with any of my clients. You are always in control.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

NotYetADriver said:


> lol
> 
> Young people will have ZERO idea how wonderfully easy life was in the US up to the 70's.
> In the 60's there were no fences around most MAJOR airports. No one ever caused a problem there.
> ...


Rifles in the back windows of pickups was very common here in California up until 1967 when then governor Ronald Reagan signed the Mulford Act into law. Having Black Panthers walk around with loaded rifles, exercising their 2nd amendment rights, was a bit unnerving to the people of 1960s California.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> lol
> 
> Young people will have ZERO idea how wonderfully easy life was in the US up to the 70's.
> In the 60's there were no fences around most MAJOR airports. No one ever caused a problem there.
> ...


Quick question &#129300; think back to why all these things changed. Cause and effect.

Do you think they banned lead paint for shits and giggles or did kids get sick?

Did they make it illegal to beat your wife because mommy's black eye came from falling down stairs?

Do you think kids and women was rarely raped before the 90's or did it just get sweepted under the rug? &#129335;‍♂

Me personally think technology has made the spread of news instantaneous so the general public is more knowledgeable about the world's happenings than any previous generation.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Quick question &#129300; think back to why all these things changed. Cause and effect.
> 
> Do you think they banned lead paint for shits and giggles or did kids get sick?
> 
> ...


Absolutely NOT
The base of people that make up this nations HAS changed. Attitudes have changed.
It is NOT the "same place" with more reporting. The culture has changed. The people and their values has changed.
It is a more violent place overall.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Rifles in the back windows of pickups was very common here in California up until 1967 when then governor Ronald Reagan signed the Mulford Act into law. Having Black Panthers walk around with loaded rifles, exercising their 2nd amendment rights, was a bit unnerving to the people of 1960s California.


Hell we had kids show up to school with shotguns in the back window all day long in the mid 80's... Guns don't kill people.... Idiot people kill people


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> Absolutely NOT
> The base of people that make up this nations HAS changed. Attitudes have changed.
> It is NOT the "same place" with more reporting. The culture has changed. The people and their values has changed.
> It is a more violent place overall.


These ladies would disagree with you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had G.E.I.C0. when I was a young man as part of the State Assigned Risk Programme:


----------

